# Start of my 40k daemons...



## Elzanith (Feb 18, 2008)

well even know the new stuff isent out yet i got to work with the old minitures to start my army out  (basicly 2 hqs <.<) i know they still need touch ups and i just finished belakor today:biggrin:

Khorne
---------



Belakor
----------


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i've seen that bloodthirster before, hopefully you can get the touch ups done soon 

Elzanith are you on 40kforums as well?


----------



## Elzanith (Feb 18, 2008)

Imperial Dragon said:


> i've seen that bloodthirster before, hopefully you can get the touch ups done soon
> 
> Elzanith are you on 40kforums as well?


Yup.no one ever comments on there how ever, and i wanted some feed back on my dark master.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well people comment on things the most when there like 90% to a 100% done, so maybe try and paint one or both of them up a bit more and show people then.


----------

